# "Einfache" Bunny-Hop-Technik - Was haltet ihr davon?



## SinusJayCee (5. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich probiere gerade den Bunny Hop zu lernen, damit ich bei Baumstämmen nicht immer langsamer werden und die Räder einzeln rüberlupfen muss. Dabei verwende ich die Technik, wie sie in fast jedem Video zu dem Thema beschrieben wird:

Arme komprimieren
Lenker nach vorne drücken und dabei das Gewicht nach hinten bringen
Nach oben "springen"
Lenker ran ziehen und Beine anwinkeln
Mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landen
Das klappt auch schon halbwegs gut und ich bekomme beide Räder in die Luft. Nur an Schritt 4 muss ich noch etwas arbeiten, wodurch es mir noch an Höhe fehlt.

Gestern bin ich auf folgendes Video gestoßen:





Darin wird gesagt: "Vergesst das mit dem Gewicht nach hinten bringen! Springt einfach zentral nach oben und zieht dabei den Lenker ran!" Das soll einfacher und effizienter sein und dadurch dass der Lenker ran gezogen wird kommt auch wie beim Bunny Hop das Vorderrad zuerst nach oben. Also nicht so wie beim Schweine-Hop, wo beide Räder gleichzeitig hoch gehen.

Für mich als Anfänger hört sich das erst einmal logisch an. Dennoch wundere ich mich, warum nach all den Jahren Bunny Hop erst jetzt jemand auf die Idee gekommen es ist es anders zu machen, wenn es so einfacher geht.

Daher meine Frage an euch Profis: Kennt und benutzt jemand von euch die "einfache" Technik? Was haltet ihr davon? Seht ihr irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber der klassischen Technik?

Schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## mad raven (5. März 2021)

guckst du hier. da wurde das schon etwas diskutiert.

Ich würde mich nicht als Profi bezeichnen.  aber mir ist das suspekt habe damit etwas rumgespielt und es funktioniert aber ich kann so kaum Höhe generieren.
ich habe daraus zwei Dinge mitgenommen:

1. je mehr Höhe ich brauche desto weiter muss ich nach hinten.
2. runde Bewegung mit den Armen.  Lenker zur Hüfte - Lenker nach vorne - Zentral kommen.

Unterm Strich ist mein Bunny Hop besser geworden durch das Video. aber ich mache eher so ein Zwischending.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (5. März 2021)

Es gibt einen starken unterschied zwischen der Theorie und der Praxis. 
Was wirklich im Alltag genutzt wird ist grob gesagt ein Mittelweg zwischen dem klassischen Bunnyhop und dem was im Video gesagt wird.

Für den Anfänger: Lerne es oldschool, wenn du das beherschst kannst du je nach Situation die Ausführung so machen wie es dir in der jeweiligen Situation am besten hilft.


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. März 2021)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!



mad raven schrieb:


> guckst du hier. da wurde das schon etwas diskutiert.


Ah, das hatte ich nicht gefunden. Danke!



mad raven schrieb:


> 1. je mehr Höhe ich brauche desto weiter muss ich nach hinten.
> 2. runde Bewegung mit den Armen. Lenker zur Hüfte - Lenker nach vorne - Zentral kommen.


Punkt 1 widerspricht ja dann dem Video, d.h. wenn man richtig hoch möchte/muss, dann muss der Hintern doch wieder nach hinten?
Danke für den Tipp in Punkt 2! Die Armbewegung nach dem Abspringen ist das womit ich noch Probleme habe. Werde es so mal ausprobieren 



Bjunior schrieb:


> Es gibt einen starken unterschied zwischen der Theorie und der Praxis.
> Was wirklich im Alltag genutzt wird ist grob gesagt ein Mittelweg zwischen dem klassischen Bunnyhop und dem was im Video gesagt wird.


Das habe ich auch schon zu einem gewissen Grad festgestellt. Wenn in den klassischen Videos die Schritte einzeln gezeigt werden, dann ist der Hintern immer direkt über dem Hinterrad. Sobald die das aber zu einem Bunny Hop zusammen bauen kommt der Hintern nie soweit nach hinten.



Bjunior schrieb:


> Für den Anfänger: Lerne es oldschool, wenn du das beherschst kannst du je nach Situation die Ausführung so machen wie es dir in der jeweiligen Situation am besten hilft.


Das hört sich auf jeden Fall sinnvoll an! Die Einzeltechniken vom klassischen Bunny Hop (insb. Vorder- und Hinterrad anheben) helfen ja auch in anderen Situationen. Sonst hätte ich die vermutlich so nicht gelernt


----------



## ylfcm (5. März 2021)

Wir hatten es ja schonmal diskutiert. Das is halt modernes youtube, wo Varianten zu weltverändernden Neuigkeiten werden. Wer hätte gedacht, dass man mit mehr Geschwindigkeit und weniger Zielhöhe auf einen kleinen, energiesparenden Hüpfer zurückgreifen kann 🤓

Im nächsten Video wird dann bestimmt revolutionär erklärt, wie man auch bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit hohe Hindernisse anspringen kann!


Arsch nach hinten is auch immer relativ, das würde ich nicht so als Hauptaugenmerk nehmen. Wichtig ist, dass man das Vorderrad rasant nach oben bekommt. Ob und wie weit man dafür den Arsch nach hinten nehmen muss hängt von Fahrrad, Körper, Kraft und Untergrund ab


----------



## mad raven (5. März 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Punkt 1 widerspricht ja dann dem Video, d.h. wenn man richtig hoch möchte/muss, dann muss der Hintern doch wieder nach hinten?


du bekommst das HR nicht höher als der VR je weiter ich nach hinten gehe, desto mehr kann ich das VR nach oben (Lenker zur Hüfte) ziehen. wenn ich weniger weit nach vorne gehe muss ich stärker abspringen


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. März 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Wir hatten es ja schonmal diskutiert. Das is halt modernes youtube, wo Varianten zu weltverändernden Neuigkeiten werden. Wer hätte gedacht, dass man mit mehr Geschwindigkeit und weniger Zielhöhe auf einen kleinen, energiesparenden Hüpfer zurückgreifen kann


Ja in der Tat  Ich habe mittlerweile auch die andere Diskussion gelesen. Da war das Fazit ja auch: Klar gibt es Variationen und die praktisch sinnvolle "Wahrheit" liegt irgendwo in der Mitte und ist abhängig von der Situation.



ylfcm schrieb:


> Im nächsten Video wird dann bestimmt revolutionär erklärt, wie man auch bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit hohe Hindernisse anspringen kann!


Ich weiß es! Ich weiß es! Hintern nach hinten? Ich mache schnell ein Video 



ylfcm schrieb:


> Arsch nach hinten is auch immer relativ, das würde ich nicht so als Hauptaugenmerk nehmen. Wichtig ist, dass man das Vorderrad rasant nach oben bekommt. Ob und wie weit man dafür den Arsch nach hinten nehmen muss hängt von Fahrrad, Körper, Kraft und Untergrund ab


Das ist bei mir auch noch verbesserungswürdig. Finde es aber mit der langen Kettenstrebe auch nicht so leicht...



mad raven schrieb:


> du bekommst das HR nicht höher als der VR je weiter ich nach hinten gehe, desto mehr kann ich das VR nach oben (Lenker zur Hüfte) ziehen. wenn ich weniger weit nach vorne gehe muss ich stärker abspringen


Alles klar, werde ich ausprobieren/üben


----------



## Bjunior (5. März 2021)

Da du schreibst dass du Anfänger bist: Fährst du nen Fully? Bzw. bist du davor/jemals Hardtail gefahren?

Wenn du den Bunnyhop kannst kannst du es mit jedem Rad, das ist klar, wenn du ihn noch nicht kannst tust du dir mit einem Fully erheblich schwerer. Natürlich ist es zielführender wenn du dich auf das Bike konzentrierst welches du auch fahren wirst, mit nem Hardtail tust du dir aber leichter. Im Idealfall nimmst dazu ein BMX, Bunnyhop, Trackstand, Hinterrad versetzen, geht alles einfacher.

Wie so oft im Sport kommt es zu 90% auf die Ausführung und den Bewegungsablauf an.


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. März 2021)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Da du schreibst dass du Anfänger bist: Fährst du nen Fully? Bzw. bist du davor/jemals Hardtail gefahren?


Ja, ich fahre ein Fully (Stumpjumper Comp Alloy). Davor bin ich für ein paar Monate ein altes HT gefahren. Ich habe mit dem aber nie einen Bunny Hop probiert.



Bjunior schrieb:


> Wenn du den Bunnyhop kannst kannst du es mit jedem Rad, das ist klar, wenn du ihn noch nicht kannst tust du dir mit einem Fully erheblich schwerer. Natürlich ist es zielführender wenn du dich auf das Bike konzentrierst welches du auch fahren wirst, mit nem Hardtail tust du dir aber leichter. Im Idealfall nimmst dazu ein BMX, Bunnyhop, Trackstand, Hinterrad versetzen, geht alles einfacher.
> 
> Wie so oft im Sport kommt es zu 90% auf die Ausführung und den Bewegungsablauf an.


Ein BMX habe ich nicht da, aber das HT steht noch im Keller. Da müsste ich den Sattel runter schrauben, aber vielleicht ist es wirklich eine gute Idee zuerst mit dem Bike zu üben. Das ist auch ein 26", also etwas näher am BMX als mein 29" Fully 

Hinterrad versetzen geht mit dem Fully schon gar nicht so schlecht  Wobei ich da noch etwas zu viel Kontakt mit dem Inneschenkel zum Sattel habe. Zumindest tat das nach ein paar Versuchen beim letzten Mal leicht weh. Mit dem Trackstand habe ich gerade erst angefangen.


----------



## Marc B (5. März 2021)

Da wir bereits darüber diskutiert hatten nochmal meine ersten Gedanken dazu  Stimme @ylfcm zu, wobei dieses "neue Revolution der Technik" kein reines Youtube-Phänomen ist, auch in der MTB Fahrtechnik-Coach-Branche / Szene kennt man das...

Meine Gedanken: Alleine die WRONG & RIGHT Denkweise von Lee in diesem Video sehr ich hier sehr kritisch. Klar, dadurch kann er besser mit seiner "neuen Erkenntnis" daher kommen, aber als Coach ist ein offenes Denken bezüglich der Vielfalt der Techniken und deren Einsatzgebiete mehr angebracht!

Vor allem macht er es ja selber kompliziert mit neuen Begriffsdefinitionen etc. Er verkennt zu dem den Fakt, dass unzählige Naturals den Bunny Hop, den er als oldschool und uneffizient tituliert, INTUITIV gelernt haben. Ohne Nachdenken, ohne Anleitung, ohne sein Buch etc.  Durch Probieren, Scheitern, Experimentieren, Erfolgreich sein, optimieren, den Anforderungen anpassen etc. Seine Über-Theoriesierung und Einordnung von richtig und falsch sehe ich also sehr kritisch. Zumal dass was er zeigt ja nicht neu ist, nur neu verpackt mit seiner Theorie (die ja sicher auch ihre Berechtigung hat, wie gesagt Vielfalt!)

Im Video und hier wird dazu ein Hauptpunkt nicht angesprochen: Der Bunny Hop mit sogenanntem Manual-Impuls hat einen besonderen Vorteil im Timing, weshalb er ja auch intuitiv von Naturals gelernt wird:

Wenn Du den Manual Impuls zum VR Anlupfen nutzt sind Deine Beine gebeugt während das VR ansteigt - von da aus kannst Du dann explosiv aus den Beinen abspringen, dabei strecken sich diese voll (hüfte ist dann am Vorbau, da dieser hochkam).

Wenn man "zentral" bleibt, muss man für das VR Anlupfen die Beine strecken. Dann fehlt Dir Weg in den Beinen für den Absprung. Du kannst dann mit etwas "sich nach vorne werfen" und viel "Rudern" auch machen, aber wie gesagt, man begrenzt sich da selber.

Das Rudern betont er gut, es ist aber auch nix "Neues". Im engl. wird es häufig shove genannt. Mit Björn habe ich dazu auch mal ein Video gemacht.

LG,
Marc


----------



## Bjunior (5. März 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ein BMX habe ich nicht da, aber das HT steht noch im Keller. Da müsste ich den Sattel runter schrauben, aber vielleicht ist es wirklich eine gute Idee zuerst mit dem Bike zu üben. Das ist auch ein 26", also etwas näher am BMX als mein 29" Fully



Dann probiere dich damit mal, vllt. stellt sich ein AHA Effekt ein, vllt. klappts auch gar nicht. Zu verlieren haste nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (5. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung @Marc B! Ich stimme dir bzgl. der Machart des Videos vollkommen zu. Das hat mich von vorne herein skeptisch werden lassen. Wenn jemand behauptet er habe was komplett neues Entdeckt, auf das vorher noch keiner gekommen ist, dann ist das wahrscheinlich nur die halbe Wahrheit 

Unabhängig davon finde ich Video als Lernvideo ungeeignet. Die beiden gehen zwar ein paar mal auf die Unterschiede ein und zeigen die Ausführung, der genau Ablauf in einzelnen Schritten wird aber nirgendwo richtig erklärt - zumindest nicht so, dass ich das als Bunny-Hop-Neuling von Grund auf lernen könnte.



Marc B schrieb:


> Das Rudern betont er gut, es ist aber auch nix "Neues". Im engl. wird es häufig shove genannt. Mit Björn habe ich dazu auch mal ein Video gemacht.


Meinst du das Video?





Das kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht, sehr lehrreich und informativ! Ich muss aber erst noch den Manual-Impuls besser hinbekommen (s.u.), dann kann ich mit Rudern anfangen. Allerdings würde ich ungern meinen EVOC Trail als Hindernis verwenden wollen. Die Kartons die ich immer benutze sehen nach der Trainingssession meist nicht mehr so gut aus 



Bjunior schrieb:


> Dann probiere dich damit mal, vllt. stellt sich ein AHA Effekt ein, vllt. klappts auch gar nicht. Zu verlieren haste nichts.


Ich habe es heute erst noch einmal mit meinem Fully probiert. Mein Hauptproblem ist aktuell, dass ich das Vorderrad am Anfang mit dem Manual-Impuls nicht hoch genug bekomme. Ich habe mich dabei gefilmt und ich denke ich habe den Fehler gefunden: Beim komprimieren der Arme und Beine gehe ich mit dem Oberkörper nach vorne (die Schulter ist dann schon fast vor dem Lenker), anstatt gerade runter zu gehen ohne den Schwerpunkt groß zu verändern.

Die "einfache" Bunny-Hop-Technik habe ich auch versucht, damit bekomme ich allerdings nur einen Schweine-Hop zustande.

Morgen probiere ich mal weiter und teste es dann auch mal mit dem HT!


----------



## trialsrookie (5. März 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Morgen probiere ich mal weiter und teste es dann auch mal mit dem HT!



Wenn du ein HT zu Hause im Stall hast, kannst du's damit sicher versuchen & hast nichts zu verlieren. Ich würde aber auch nicht auf Wunder hoffen. Ich habe zwei relativ ähnliche Bikes (HT & Fully), und habe auch zuerst sehr lange mit dem HT geübt. Als ich es dann einigermaßen konnte, habe ich es mit dem Fully probiert und mich darauf eingestellt, viel anpassen zu müssen (alleine 3 kg Mehrgewicht...).

Tatsächlich tu ich mir mit dem Fully wesentlich leichter und komme aktuell sogar höher. Habe lange versucht herauszufinden warum. Ich tippe darauf, dass der "Trampolin-Effekt" (preload, runter-Impuls etc.) viel natürlicher klappt wenn es vorne und hinten nachgibt. Beim HT ist das einfach weniger ausgeglichen. Außerdem meine ich, dass die Bewegungsabfolge VR-HR langsamer ablaufen kann (Dämpfer federt ein - aus) als beim HT. Das hilft vermutlich gerade am Anfang etwas.

Ich habe letzten Herbst begonnen und bin jetzt so knapp bei 40 cm. Bin zufrieden aber da ist natürlich viel Luft nach oben. Mir ist auch klar, dass die Bestmarken wohl mit dem (Trial) HT erreicht werden, aber wie gesagt - bezogen auf mein aktuelles Können kommt mir das Fully mehr entgegen.


----------



## mad raven (5. März 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Beim komprimieren der Arme und Beine gehe ich mit dem Oberkörper nach vorne (die Schulter ist dann schon fast vor dem Lenker), anstatt gerade runter zu gehen ohne den Schwerpunkt groß zu verändern.


Altbekanntes Problem, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.   Bei mir hat geholfen Mehr "squatten"  und Knie mehr nach aussen als über die Füße. Ausserdem gerade aus gucken und einen Punkt fixiere, den dann  nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Das verhindert, dass man "einklappt" anstatt der Körperschwerpunkt nach hinten zu verschieben.


----------



## SinusJayCee (6. März 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Wenn du ein HT zu Hause im Stall hast, kannst du's damit sicher versuchen & hast nichts zu verlieren. Ich würde aber auch nicht auf Wunder hoffen. Ich habe zwei relativ ähnliche Bikes (HT & Fully), und habe auch zuerst sehr lange mit dem HT geübt. Als ich es dann einigermaßen konnte, habe ich es mit dem Fully probiert und mich darauf eingestellt, viel anpassen zu müssen (alleine 3 kg Mehrgewicht...).
> 
> Tatsächlich tu ich mir mit dem Fully wesentlich leichter und komme aktuell sogar höher. Habe lange versucht herauszufinden warum. Ich tippe darauf, dass der "Trampolin-Effekt" (preload, runter-Impuls etc.) viel natürlicher klappt wenn es vorne und hinten nachgibt. Beim HT ist das einfach weniger ausgeglichen. Außerdem meine ich, dass die Bewegungsabfolge VR-HR langsamer ablaufen kann (Dämpfer federt ein - aus) als beim HT. Das hilft vermutlich gerade am Anfang etwas.


Danke für die Hinweise! Ich denke auch, dass die Federung das ganze auch noch unterstützen kann (wenn man es dynamisch genug macht). Das ist in dem Video sehr schön beschrieben:





Zum Glück muss ich 10kg weniger in die Luft bringen als mit dem E-MTB in dem Video 

Ein weiteres Problem bei meinem HT ist, dass ich recht gestreckt auf dem Bike sitze bzw. stehe (recht viel Reach mit langem Vorbau, das Bike ist schon was älter). Außerdem stelle ich mir die Landung ohne Hinterrad-Federung unangenehmer vor. Auf der anderen Seite helfen vermutlich die kleinen Reifen und die kurze Kettenstrebe.

Ich teste es nachher mal, vielleicht stellt sich ja ein Aha-Effekt ein. Sonst bleibe ich bei dem Fully, mit dem muss ich es ja am Ende auch auf dem Trail hinbekommen.



trialsrookie schrieb:


> Ich habe letzten Herbst begonnen und bin jetzt so knapp bei 40 cm. Bin zufrieden aber da ist natürlich viel Luft nach oben. Mir ist auch klar, dass die Bestmarken wohl mit dem (Trial) HT erreicht werden, aber wie gesagt - bezogen auf mein aktuelles Können kommt mir das Fully mehr entgegen.


Das ist schon nicht schlecht! Ich probiere mich gerade an einem ca. 20cm hohen Karton. Das Vorderrad geht gut drüber, aber anschließend mache ich den Karton mit dem Hinterrad platt. Auf dem Garagenhof bin ich allerdings auch nicht besonders schnell 

Bestmarken will ich ohnehin nicht erreichen. Das muss am Ende zuverlässig auf dem Trail für mittelgroße Bäume funktionieren,  dann bin ich zufrieden 



mad raven schrieb:


> Altbekanntes Problem, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.   Bei mir hat geholfen Mehr "squatten"  und Knie mehr nach aussen als über die Füße. Ausserdem gerade aus gucken und einen Punkt fixiere, den dann  nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Das verhindert, dass man "einklappt" anstatt der Körperschwerpunkt nach hinten zu verschieben.


Was ist "squatten"? Das mit den Knie nach außen probiere ich aus! Blickführung ist auch ein guter Punkt, aktuell schaue ich vermutlich eher nach unten, um zu sehen, was das Rad macht


----------



## mad raven (6. März 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Was ist "squatten"?


Gedenglisht, von Squat - Kniebeuge. Also tief gehen wie bei einer Kniebeuge ohne den Körperschwerpunkt "wandern" lassen.  Aber geht mehr um die gefühlte Bewegung als um das was man schlussendlich macht.

Ich habe auch mal den gegenteiligen Ansatz gelesen und versucht: sich bewusst um das Tretlager zu drehen. die ersten Anläufe haben gut funktioniert, aber ich bin damit nie wirklich warm geworden. 
Beim Fahrtechnik Freitag#8 ist das auch mal angesprochen worden. Ist einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## goldencore (6. März 2021)

Ich schaue den Channel eigentlich auch gerne und fand das Buch von Lee und Lopez immer super, aber in den letzten Videos stößt mir dieser "heilige Gral" auch sauer auf (und seine Selbstkritik, er habe in seinen Büchern lauter Unsinn aufgeschrieben). Ich werde immer skeptisch, wenn einer sagt, er habe DIE Lösung für alle Probleme in einem Sport mit komplexer Bewegungstechnik gefunden. Vermutlich gibt es das in jeder Sportart. 
Ich habe recht lange als Skilehrer gearbeitet und da gab es sowas auch immer wieder. Meiner Erfahrung nach kann jemand, der im Prinzip alle Elemente eines Sports beherrscht jede noch so krasse Vereinseitigung einer Technik demonstrieren und damit trotzdem durchkommen. Aber das nur nebenbei...

In dem Video sieht man doch, dass Alex mit der "einfachen" Technik lange nicht so hoch kommt wie mit seiner angestammten. Ich habe das jetzt auch geübt, weil ich mit dem komplexen Bewegungsablauf des Bunny-Hops, insbesondere mit dem explosiven Aufstehen Probleme habe. Ich habe mich dabei auch gefilmt. Ergebnis: Es fühlt sich an wie ein Bunny-Hop, der Bewegungsablauf ist nicht so komplex, die erreichte Höhe beträgt ungefähr 7,5cm. Ich sehe im Video, dass das Vorderrad überhaupt nicht weit genug hochkommt und somit auch kein Raum für explosives Aufrichten ist.
Was mir gut gefällt (auch beim Springen) ist die Rudertechnik von Lee, auch wenn diese wieder verabsolutiert wird. (Es gibt in dem Kanal ein Video, da wird das komplett verabsolutiert, hin zu einer esoterischen Erkenntniserfahrung. Inwieweit er auch noch sein Trainingsgerät verkaufen will, weiß ich nicht, wird in den Videos ja zumindest nicht beworben.)

Ein ähnlicher Ansatz, aber nicht so radikal ist hier zu sehen (ich finde den Kanal insgesamt sehr brauchbar):





Bei beiden Videos leuchtet mir ein, dass man nicht mit den verkeilten Füßen das Hinterrad hochzieht, sondern das pushen des Lenkers nach vorne der Witz ist.

Ebenfalls gut gefilmt und in Schritte zerlegt sind die Videos von Kyle Warner, wobei ich es besonders gut finde, dass seine Freundin die Testperson ist, jemand, der noch nicht alles kann und man die Fortschritte und auch Fehler gut sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (6. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Gedenglisht, von Squat - Kniebeuge. Also tief gehen wie bei einer Kniebeuge ohne den Körperschwerpunkt "wandern" lassen. Aber geht mehr um die gefühlte Bewegung als um das was man schlussendlich macht.


Ja genau das war das Problem. Ich habe hauptsächlich nur meine Arme komprimiert, nicht aber die Beine. Dadurch ist der Schwerpunkt zu weit nach vorne gekommen, was die Höhe des Vorderrats limitiert hat, und gleichzeitig waren die Beine nicht weit genug vorgespannt, um ordentlich abspringen zu können.



mad raven schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal den gegenteiligen Ansatz gelesen und versucht: sich bewusst um das Tretlager zu drehen. die ersten Anläufe haben gut funktioniert, aber ich bin damit nie wirklich warm geworden.
> Beim Fahrtechnik Freitag#8 ist das auch mal angesprochen worden. Ist einfach Geschmackssache.


Das schaue ich mir mal an!



goldencore schrieb:


> Es fühlt sich an wie ein Bunny-Hop, der Bewegungsablauf ist nicht so komplex, die erreichte Höhe beträgt ungefähr 7,5cm.


Bei einem 7,5cm Hindernis braucht man mit 29" Reifen gar nichts machen 

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu! Das mit dem Rudern finde ich ebenfalls einleuchtend (klappt bei mir allerdings noch nicht). Aber wie Marc schon meinte, ist das nichts neues. Ich hatte das auch vorher schon in Videos gesehen, wobei es meist nicht explizit betont wird.

Von außen sieht es ja beim Bunny Hop tatsächlich so aus, als ob man das Hinterrad mit verkeilten Füßen hoch zieht. Aber da hat Lee vermutlich recht, das was eigentlich passiert etwas anderes ist.

Viele Dank für die beiden Videos! Die beiden hatte kannte ich noch nicht und finde sie sehr gut gemacht.

Das Video von Leo Kast finde ich auch nicht schlecht: 




Insbesondere die erste Hälfte des Bunny Hops (Manual-Impuls und dann hochspringen) werden darin sehr ausführlich erklärt. Leider geht er dann über die zweite Hälfte (Lenker zur Hüfte und Rudern) recht schnell drüber.


----------



## Bjunior (6. März 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Das schaue ich mir mal an!


Nö, geh aufs Bike und versuch dich. Wenn du 3 Videos gesehen hast dann weißte schon allles was du wissen musst


----------



## goldencore (6. März 2021)

Das mit den 7.5cm war die bittere Ironie, dass mein Video mir gezeigt hat, dass ich noch nicht mal die, schon nicht sehr große, gefühlte Höhe erreicht habe.


----------



## SinusJayCee (6. März 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das mit den 7.5cm war die bittere Ironie, dass mein Video mir gezeigt hat, dass ich noch nicht mal die, schon nicht sehr große, gefühlte Höhe erreicht habe.


Finde es immer erstaunlich, dass sich auf dem Bike immer alles viel höher anfühlt als es ist 



Bjunior schrieb:


> Nö, geh aufs Bike und versuch dich. Wenn du 3 Videos gesehen hast dann weißte schon allles was du wissen musst


Ich war eben schon praktisch auf dem Weg nach draußen 

Es klappt schon viel besser als gestern! Mit dem Schwerpunkt beim Komprimieren mittig über dem Tretlager kommt das Vorderrad viel besser hoch und die Beine haben mehr Vorspannung für den Sprung danach 

Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 20-25cm mit beiden Rädern. Allerdings ist der Scheitelpunkt von dem Vorderrad ein gutes Stück weiter vorne als der von dem Hinterrad. Das könnte aber an der recht langsamen Geschwindigkeit liegen. Mit Trailgeschwindigkeit reicht das vermutlich schon für die ersten Baumstämme.

Was jetzt noch fehlt ist Lenker zur Hüfte ziehen, Beine nach dem Absprung etwas anwinkeln und Rudern. Daran muss ich die kommenden Tage noch arbeiten.


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. März 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 20-25cm mit beiden Rädern. Allerdings ist der Scheitelpunkt von dem Vorderrad ein gutes Stück weiter vorne als der von dem Hinterrad. Das könnte aber an der recht langsamen Geschwindigkeit liegen. Mit Trailgeschwindigkeit reicht das vermutlich schon für die ersten Baumstämme.


Kleines Update: Ich habe den Bunny Hop gestern auf dem Trail ausprobiert. Mit meiner normalen Geschwindigkeit kann ich ca. 25cm hohe Baumstämme sauber überspringe. Bis dahin bin ich schon einmal sehr zufrieden  Jetzt muss ich noch an der Höhe arbeiten, damit auch größere Baumstämme gehen 

Außerdem hatte ich am Samstag vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich auch etwas mit dem HT experimentiert hatte. Das fühlte ich in der Tat etwas einfacher an. Allerdings ist meine Position auf dem HT zu unterschiedlich im Vergleich zum Fully, sodass ich erst einmal bei letzterem geblieben bin, um mich nachher nicht umgewöhnen muss.


----------



## goldencore (8. März 2021)

War heute Mal etwas hüpfen. Welche Tipps gibt es für mehr Höhe? Habe heute festgestellt, dass der Bewegungsablauf doch ganz schön komplex ist.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (8. März 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Welche Tipps gibt es für mehr Höh?


Lenker aufziehen bis in die Hüftbeuge.


----------



## joergpraefke (8. März 2021)

Das hier ist meiner Meinung nach das beste "Erklärvideo":

Es stammt von Hans „No Way“ Rey

*How to Bunnyhop - Hans Rey's Tips & Tricks*


----------



## goldencore (8. März 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt beeindruckt mich das Video nicht besonders.
Ich finde es weder gut gefilmt, noch besonders gut demonstriert. Das Endresultat ist für einen Pro auch ziemlich überschaubar.
Die Sache mit dem hinteren Fuß, der das Rad hochzieht, scheint mir auch eine Sackgasse zu sein, da die Höhe doch aus dem explosiven Aufrichten kommt. (Mir ist bewusst, dass Hans Rey eine Mountainbike Legende ist und er das vermutlich auch besser kann, aber als Lehrvideo...)

Da finde ich das schon gepostete Video von Leo Kast deutlich besser.


----------



## ylfcm (9. März 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Welche Tipps gibt es für mehr Höhe?


Die Höhe wird vom Vorderrad diktiert. Du könntest das deutlich höher ziehen. Das HR kommt dann "automatisch" hinterher.

Ich hab damals probiert unschaffbar hohe Kartons zu überspringen und die "Angst" vor dem Hindernis hat mich das Vorderrad deutlich energischer rupfen lassen.
Alternativ kann man probieren (kleinere) Bunnyhops gezielt auf dem Hinterrad zu landen, dann zieht man automatisch mehr. Außerdem sind solche Nosedive-Bunnyhops, wie sie der Herr Rey in dem Video oben macht irgendwie zum abgewöhnen unschön

edit: Ich finde Skills with Phil hat so ziemlich den "lehrbuchigsten" Bunnyhop mit einem Fully. Ob das Video als Lernvideo taugt, will ich aber nicht einschätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 294333 (9. März 2021)

Ali C hat Höhe raus holen mal gut erklärt...




Ich finde man sollte gleich versuchen den "richtigen" BH zu lernen. Bevor man sich Techniken antrainiert die in der Sackgasse enden und man sie nicht mehr los wird.


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. März 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> War heute Mal etwas hüpfen. Welche Tipps gibt es für mehr Höhe? Habe heute festgestellt, dass der Bewegungsablauf doch ganz schön komplex ist.


Das sieht doch schon gar nicht so schlecht aus! Du bist auf einem ähnlichen Stand wie ich, nur dass ich das Rad in der Luft eher waagerecht ausrichte und dann mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig lande. Ich mache auch mal ein Video.

Ohne Experte zu sein, würde ich @MTB_Daniel und @ylfcm zustimmen, dass du den Lenker noch weiter zu Hüfte ziehen musst, um das Vorderrad höher zu bekommen. Das ist in dem Video von Marc mit Björn gut zu sehen (ich hoffe, es ist okay, wenn ich hier einen Screenshot aus dem Video verwende):




Das klappt bei mir auch noch nicht, daher kann ich leider keine Tipps geben wie man das gut lernt. Ich bin aber für Vorschläge offen 



ylfcm schrieb:


> Ich hab damals probiert unschaffbar hohe Kartons zu überspringen und die "Angst" vor dem Hindernis hat mich das Vorderrad deutlich energischer rupfen lassen.


Den Idee finde ich super, werde ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB_Daniel (9. März 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Das klappt bei mir auch noch nicht, daher kann ich leider keine Tipps geben wie man das gut lernt.


Macht das Aufziehen mit einer zentralen explosiven Bewegung nach oben und weniger über eine Bewegung nach hinten wie wenn man in den Manual geht.


----------



## goldencore (9. März 2021)

Ja, der Lenker muss weiter zur Hüfte, auf jeden Fall. Mein Problem ist gerade, dass ich mich immer nur auf eine Sache in der Bewegung konzentrieren kann, ich bin schließlich auch nicht mehr der Jüngste...
Aber ich denke auch, dass die Basis da ist.
Mein Gefühl ist, dass von all den Tricks, die ich nicht beherrsche, aber gerne könnte (Manual, Wheelie, Hinterrad versetzen) der Bunny Hop noch am ehesten erfolgreich sein wird. Gefolgt vermutlich vom Wheelie.
Weit abgeschlagen: Hinterrad versetzen. Wobei das im alpinen Gelände vermutlich eigentlich die sinnvollste Fähigkeit wäre. Das macht doch Vieles fahrbar, was sonst nicht geht.


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. März 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Macht das Aufziehen mit einer zentralen explosiven Bewegung nach oben und weniger über eine Bewegung nach hinten wie wenn man in den Manual geht.


Danke für den Tipp, werde ich ausprobieren! Bisher ist meine Bewegung in der Tat noch nicht sonderlich explosiv 



goldencore schrieb:


> Ja, der Lenker muss weiter zur Hüfte, auf jeden Fall. Mein Problem ist gerade, dass ich mich immer nur auf eine Sache in der Bewegung konzentrieren kann, ich bin schließlich auch nicht mehr der Jüngste...


Das Problem kenne ich. Wenn ich mich darauf konzentriere, einen Aspekt zu besser auszuführen, dann klappt etwas anderes nicht.



goldencore schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl ist, dass von all den Tricks, die ich nicht beherrsche, aber gerne könnte (Manual, Wheelie, Hinterrad versetzen) der Bunny Hop noch am ehesten erfolgreich sein wird. Gefolgt vermutlich vom Wheelie.
> Weit abgeschlagen: Hinterrad versetzen. Wobei das im alpinen Gelände vermutlich eigentlich die sinnvollste Fähigkeit wäre. Das macht doch Vieles fahrbar, was sonst nicht geht.


Ich arbeite gerade am Bunny Hop, am Hinterrad versetzen und am Trackstand. Das sind die drei Sachen, die meiner Meinung nach auf dem Trail am hilfreichsten sind (in der Reihenfolge). Beim Hinterrad versetzen schaffe ich knapp 45° auf ebener Fläche. Im Gefälle habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert. Mit dem Trackstand schaffe ich ein paar Sekunden.

Wheelie und Manual würde ich auch gerne können. Das habe ich aber erst einmal hinten angestellt und noch gar nicht probiert, weil man Trails auch ohne fahren kann


----------



## goldencore (9. März 2021)

Trackstand kann ich ganz gut. Hinterrad in eine Richtung unkontrolliert um vielleicht 30 Grad, in die andere Richtung exakt gar nicht. Da fehlt mir jeder Zugang.


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. März 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Trackstand kann ich ganz gut. Hinterrad in eine Richtung unkontrolliert um vielleicht 30 Grad, in die andere Richtung exakt gar nicht. Da fehlt mir jeder Zugang.


Bei mir klappt es auch nach links (Rechtskurve) besser als nach rechts (Linkskurve). Ich stehe mit dem linken Fuß vorne.

Ich probiere es gerade so wie es Leo Kast beschreibt: 




Das Video hier finde ich auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. März 2021)

Hier ein paar unterschiedlich gute Versuche von mir von Samstag: 




Auf dem Garagenhof ist nicht wirklich viel Platz zum Anlauf nehmen. Mit etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit wird die in der Luft überwundene Strecke natürlich länger 

Habt ihr zusätzlich zu dem was schon gesagt wurde noch ein paar Tipps? Ich denke, ich muss auf jeden Fall noch explosiver abspringen und den Lenker zur Hüfte ziehen.


----------



## mad raven (9. März 2021)

also für mehr Höhe würde ich sagen:

mehr ziehen*
mehr rudern*
weiter nach hinten: gerade bei 0:18 sieht man dass du viel aus den Armen ziehst.**
timing: nicht schon nach vorne schieben wenn das VR noch steigt, sondern am höchsten Punkt. Wenn man den Punkt perfekt trift fühlt es sich "schweerelos" an.

[*] Möglicherweise das übliche Problem, dass ich Bewegungen riesig anfühlen bis man sie von aussen sieht. Guck dir nur mal das Intro aus dem Skills mit Phil  Video an und vergleiche die Range of Motion.

[**] für kleine Hindernisse ist das vllt nicht Lehrbuchtechnik und irgendjemand hängt sich dran auf, aber es reicht völlig. Nur für mehr Höhe stehst du dir so wortwörtlich selbst im Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (9. März 2021)

Besten dank für die Tipps!



mad raven schrieb:


> mehr ziehen*
> mehr rudern*
> [...]
> [*] Möglicherweise das übliche Problem, dass ich Bewegungen riesig anfühlen bis man sie von aussen sieht. Guck dir nur mal das Intro aus dem Skills mit Phil Video an und vergleiche die Range of Motion.


Ja, zur Hüfte ziehen und rudern ist bei mir praktisch noch gar nicht vorhanden. Ich arbeite dran 



mad raven schrieb:


> weiter nach hinten: gerade bei 0:18 sieht man dass du viel aus den Armen ziehst.**
> [...]
> [**] für kleine Hindernisse ist das vllt nicht Lehrbuchtechnik und irgendjemand hängt sich dran auf, aber es reicht völlig. Nur für mehr Höhe stehst du dir so wortwörtlich selbst im Weg.


Das war einer der Versuche, wo ich den Schwerpunkt wieder zu weit vorne hatte. Ich ziehe sogar den Lenker ein bisschen nach hinten, bevor ich ihn nach vorne stoße.



mad raven schrieb:


> timing: nicht schon nach vorne schieben wenn das VR noch steigt, sondern am höchsten Punkt. Wenn man den Punkt perfekt trift fühlt es sich "schweerelos" an.


Das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis! Ich hatte beim Anschauen teilweise sogar den Eindruck, dass ich das Vorderrad etwas nach unten drücken.


----------



## ylfcm (9. März 2021)

@mad raven hat das alles schon sehr gut zusammengefasst nur


mad raven schrieb:


> timing: nicht schon nach vorne schieben wenn das VR noch steigt, sondern am höchsten Punkt. Wenn man den Punkt perfekt trift fühlt es sich "schweerelos" an.


is vielleicht etwas ungünstig. Also ich weiß wie's gemeint is und das mit der Schwerelosigkeit is auch gut beschrieben, aber bei hohen Bunnyhops gibt es dann keinen richtigen höchsten Punkt mehr im Sinne von "jetzt steigt das VR nicht mehr weiter" sondern das is eher so "letzte möglichkeit nach vorne zu schieben/kontern, ansonsten steig ich notgedrungen nach hinten ab/das rad fliegt nach vorne weg".
Ist im Prinzip nicht unähnlich zum Ollie beim Skateboard


----------



## mad raven (9. März 2021)

jetzt muss ich es nur selber auch noch so gut können


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. März 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> is vielleicht etwas ungünstig. Also ich weiß wie's gemeint is und das mit der Schwerelosigkeit is auch gut beschrieben, aber bei hohen Bunnyhops gibt es dann keinen richtigen höchsten Punkt mehr im Sinne von "jetzt steigt das VR nicht mehr weiter" sondern das is eher so "letzte möglichkeit nach vorne zu schieben/kontern, ansonsten steig ich notgedrungen nach hinten ab/das rad fliegt nach vorne weg".


Ich muss also probieren, mit dem Manual-Impulse das Vorderrad so hoch wie möglich zu bekommen, dann während das Rad noch steigt explosiv nach oben springen und dabei den Lenker zur Hüfte ziehen, sodass am Scheitelpunkt des Vorderrads der Lenker an der Hüfte angekommen ist und ich ihn nach vorne schieben bzw. vor's Gesicht ziehen kann? Und wenn ich das Timing verhaue, dann lande ich auf dem Hintern? Kling koordinativ total einfach 🙃



ylfcm schrieb:


> Ist im Prinzip nicht unähnlich zum Ollie beim Skateboard


Das ist schon etwas her, aber ich erinnere mich, dass ich auch öfter auf dem Hintern gelandet bin. Das war auch das einzige, was ich mit dem Skateboard konnte


----------



## mad raven (9. März 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ich muss also probieren, mit dem Manual-Impulse das Vorderrad so hoch wie möglich zu bekommen, dann während das Rad noch steigt explosiv nach oben springen und dabei den Lenker zur Hüfte ziehen, sodass am Scheitelpunkt des Vorderrads der Lenker an der Hüfte angekommen ist und ich ihn nach vorne schieben bzw. vor's Gesicht ziehen kann? Und wenn ich das Timing verhaue, dann lande ich auf dem Hintern? Kling koordinativ total einfach


du hast es erfasst 
Gefühlt machen meine Arme 1.5 Kreise: Nach vorne oben (Manualimpuls, weg stoßen), dann obenrum zur Hüfte und von da aus wieder raus.
Der "erste" Kreis funktioniert bei mir gut (incl. dem von @ylfcm erwähnten absteigen). Was mir noch Probleme macht ist die Beine im letzten Teil der Bewegung locker genug zu lassen um das Rad "in mich rein steigen" zu lassen. Das funktioniert bis jetzt eher nur durch Zufall als bewusst. bzw vereinzelt das Commitment das Rad wirklich (weit) hochzuziehen.

Mein Tipp: versuch dir nicht alle Details zu merken, sondern nur darauf zu achten eine runde Bewegung zu machen (dann passt normalerweise auch das Timing) und alle Bewegungen groß (wirklich riesig) auszuführen. Wenn alles passt brauchst du überraschend wenig Kraft. 
Imho ist das der beste Indikator wenn man noch den Bewegungsablauf lernt: Sobald sich die Bewegung leicht und "mit dem Bike" anstatt "dagegen" anfühlt macht man nicht mehr viel falsch, ganz unabhängig von der tatsächlichen Höhe. Daran kann man danach arbeiten.


----------



## ylfcm (9. März 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das Timing verhaue, dann lande ich auf dem Hintern? Kling koordinativ total einfach 🙃


Wenns einfach wäre, würde es doch keinen Spaß machen 
Immer stetig weiter probieren und nicht aufgeben. Jeder noch so schlechte Versuch bringt einen schlußendlich trotzdem weiter und wenn man 5000 Versuche braucht, bis man sowas kann, dann sind auch garantiert mal 100 am Stück dabei, bei denen man das Gefühl hat es geht keinen Deut vorwärts.
So rede ich mir langwierige Lernprozesse zumindest schön 

Auf den Hintern bin ich beim Bunnyhop übrigens noch nie gefallen. Da passieren andere Sachen, wenn's Timing nicht stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (9. März 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ja, der Lenker muss weiter zur Hüfte, auf jeden Fall. Mein Problem ist gerade, dass ich mich immer nur auf eine Sache in der Bewegung konzentrieren kann, ich bin schließlich auch nicht mehr der Jüngste...
> Aber ich denke auch, dass die Basis da ist.
> Mein Gefühl ist, dass von all den Tricks, die ich nicht beherrsche, aber gerne könnte (Manual, Wheelie, Hinterrad versetzen) der Bunny Hop noch am ehesten erfolgreich sein wird. Gefolgt vermutlich vom Wheelie.
> Weit abgeschlagen: Hinterrad versetzen. Wobei das im alpinen Gelände vermutlich eigentlich die sinnvollste Fähigkeit wäre. Das macht doch Vieles fahrbar, was sonst nicht geht.


Ich kann das auch absolut nachvollziehen (nur auf eine Sache konzentrieren), und ich hasse das  Da hat man endlich einen Ablauf gut drauf, konzentriert sich auf den nächsten, und dann ist der vorherige wieder auf einem üblen Niveau...

Einfach dranbleiben. Über die Wochen merkt man dann schon gut den Fortschritt, vor allem wenn man immer wieder mal mitfilmt und die Unterschiede vergleich! Falls es motiviert: HR versetzen fand ich _wesentlich_ einfacher. Am Anfang geht es auch gar nicht darum, möglichst weit auszuschwingen. Kleinere Schritte helfen oft schon, eine sonst unfahrbare Kurve zu meistern. Das gibt dann Vertrauen und Auftrieb. Üben kann man auch gut bei normalen, halbwegs engen Kurven am Trail: dort einfach ganz innen fahren und das Versetzen üben (...wenn nicht gerade hinter dir jemand mit Speed nachfährt... ).

Skills with Phil finde ich super. Dazu gibt es auch noch ein echt hilfreiches "Troubleshooting"-Video. Da erkenne ich alle Fehlerbilder bei mir (aber es wird besser):


----------



## goldencore (9. März 2021)

Ja, das Video finde ich auch hilfreich. Ich habe beim Hinterrad versetzen vor allem das Problem, dass ich mich nicht recht aufs Vorderrad traue, zumal seit letztem Sommer auch noch eine kaputte Schulter dazu kommt. Aber das wäre jetzt ein eigener Thread zum Hinterrad. Vielleicht bleiben wir beim Bunnyhop.


----------



## SinusJayCee (10. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Gefühlt machen meine Arme 1.5 Kreise: Nach vorne oben (Manualimpuls, weg stoßen), dann obenrum zur Hüfte und von da aus wieder raus.


So in etwa habe ich das im Kopf, muss es nur noch praktisch umgesetzt bekommen 



mad raven schrieb:


> Der "erste" Kreis funktioniert bei mir gut (incl. dem von @ylfcm erwähnten absteigen). Was mir noch Probleme macht ist die Beine im letzten Teil der Bewegung locker genug zu lassen um das Rad "in mich rein steigen" zu lassen. Das funktioniert bis jetzt eher nur durch Zufall als bewusst. bzw vereinzelt das Commitment das Rad wirklich (weit) hochzuziehen.


Den Teil mit dem Rad "in mich rein kommen" lassen habe ich schon probiert. Der Versuch ist auch in dem Video ansatzweise zu sehen. Aber bevor das mit Lenker zur Hüfte und rudern nicht klappt, bringt das nichts 🙄



mad raven schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: versuch dir nicht alle Details zu merken, sondern nur darauf zu achten eine runde Bewegung zu machen (dann passt normalerweise auch das Timing) und alle Bewegungen groß (wirklich riesig) auszuführen. Wenn alles passt brauchst du überraschend wenig Kraft.
> Imho ist das der beste Indikator wenn man noch den Bewegungsablauf lernt: Sobald sich die Bewegung leicht und "mit dem Bike" anstatt "dagegen" anfühlt macht man nicht mehr viel falsch, ganz unabhängig von der tatsächlichen Höhe. Daran kann man danach arbeiten.


Ja, vermutlich sollte ich weniger nachdenken und mehr aufs Gefühl achten 



ylfcm schrieb:


> Wenns einfach wäre, würde es doch keinen Spaß machen


Das stimmt  Ich war aber erstaunt, dass ich schon recht schnell beide Räder in der Luft hatte. Jetzt muss ich den Hop "nur" noch verbessern 



ylfcm schrieb:


> Immer stetig weiter probieren und nicht aufgeben. Jeder noch so schlechte Versuch bringt einen schlußendlich trotzdem weiter und wenn man 5000 Versuche braucht, bis man sowas kann, dann sind auch garantiert mal 100 am Stück dabei, bei denen man das Gefühl hat es geht keinen Deut vorwärts.
> So rede ich mir langwierige Lernprozesse zumindest schön


Das kann man ja auch zum Glück ohne großen Aufwand nach Feierabend vor der Haustür üben. Und ein bisschen auf dem Garagenplatz rumhüpfen ist besser als gar kein MTB fahren  Ich bleibe weiter dran!


----------



## gili89 (10. März 2021)

joergpraefke schrieb:


> Das hier ist meiner Meinung nach das beste "Erklärvideo":
> 
> Es stammt von Hans „No Way“ Rey
> 
> *How to Bunnyhop - Hans Rey's Tips & Tricks*


hui das ist aber richtig schlecht. Er landet ja ständig Frontwheel-first, und zwar massiv. 
So sollten BunnyHops definitiv nicht ausschaun.


----------



## Danimal (10. März 2021)

In dem Thread darf das Video hier nicht fehlen:

Bunny Hop For Beginners


----------



## ylfcm (10. März 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> In dem Thread darf das Video hier nicht fehlen:
> 
> Bunny Hop For Beginners


Das find ich super. Also keine Ahnung, ob das als Lernvideo taugt, aber man sieht sehr gut, was mit "nach-hinten-absteigen" gemeint ist und außerdem, dass Bunnyhop nichts mit Manual zu tun hat (ja, kurzes, kleines Rad etc. aber dennoch...)


----------



## SinusJayCee (10. März 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> In dem Thread darf das Video hier nicht fehlen:
> 
> Bunny Hop For Beginners


Ich dachte am Anfang des Videos, dass jetzt jemand anfängt mit dem Hollandrad zu springen 😂

Man sieht aber in der Tat den Bewegungsablauf und das nach hinten Abstiegen sehr gut!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich klink mich hier mal mit ein, arbeite auch noch an den Basics.

Mein aktueller Bunnyhop hat etwa 30-35cm Höhe. Die Technik (wenn sie klappt) sieht wie folgt aus: Preload, Vorderrad anheben, Beine anziehen und fliegen. Würde gern noch etwas höher und weiter kommen.

So siehts aus wenns klappt (für Bordsteinkanten reichts).

Und so wenn nicht. (Dort hab ich vergessen die Beine anwinkeln.)

Von der Vorderradhöhe bin ich zufrieden, das fühlt sich auch gut beim anheben an. Aber das nachziehen des Heck wirkt immer etwas plump. Tips?


----------



## boris1967 (28. Oktober 2021)

Nicht nur Beine abwickeln, sondern erst Hüfte nach vorn.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (28. Oktober 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Tips?


Von deinem Video in welchem das Hinterrad hochkommt ausgehend:

Das Vorderrad noch weiter aufziehen. Dabei berührt der Lenker idealerweise deinen Körper in der Leistengegend.

Aus dieser Position heraus das Fahrrad nach vorne oben vollständig unter dir rausschieben.

Diese Bewegung ist bei dir im Ansatz da, jedoch könnte sie noch viel stärker ausgeführt werden:
In der Flugphase die Arme in eine vollständige Streckung nach vorne führen, zusammen mit dem Rücken praktisch in die Horizontale. In dem Moment die Beine soweit anhocken, dass der (abgesenkte) Sattel deinen Bauch berührt und das Hinterrad Kontakt zum Allerwertesten bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (28. Oktober 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad noch weiter aufziehen. Dabei berührt der Lenker idealerweise deinen Körper in der Leistengegend.


Würde ich auch sagen. Hier noch mal der Screenshot aus dem oben verlinkten Video, wo man das gut sehen kann.








MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Aus dieser Position heraus das Fahrrad nach vorne oben vollständig unter dir rausschieben.
> 
> Diese Bewegung ist bei dir im Ansatz da, jedoch könnte sie noch viel stärker ausgeführt werden:
> In der Flugphase die Arme in eine vollständige Streckung nach vorne führen, zusammen mit dem Rücken praktisch in die Horizontale. In dem Moment die Beine soweit anhocken, dass der (abgesenkte) Sattel deinen Bauch berührt und das Hinterrad Kontakt zum Allerwertesten bekommt.


Habe dazu auch noch einmal einen Screenshot gemacht:




Aber schaue dir das am besten in der Bewegung im Video an


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. Oktober 2021)

Danke euch, werd ich testen!


----------

